# Keine Exceptions mehr in Eclipse



## Thallius (30. Jul 2014)

Hi,

ich habe wohl aus versehen irgendwo bei Eclipse was falsches angeklickt. Jedenfalls gibt mir die Konsole jetzt keine Exceptions mehr aus. Also wenn ich zum Beispiel folgenden Code laufen lassen


```
String[] t=new String[2];
		String a=t[5];
```

dann kommt keine index out of bounds exception mehr sondern der code läuft einfach gemütlich weiter.

Was habe ich getan?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Joose (30. Jul 2014)

Glaube ich nicht, Exceptions kann man nicht einfach abstellen.
Sicher das neu kompiliert wurde und nicht etwas altes ausgeführt wird?


----------



## Thallius (30. Jul 2014)

Ok,

ich konnte es jetzt etwas eingrenzen. Es liegt wohl daran, dass ich mich in einem Printable befinde (Da programmiere ich jetzt seit ein paar Tagen dran). Wenn in dem Code eine Exception auftritt, dann bekommt Eclipse das wohl nicht mit, bzw kann es nicht abfangen. Das ist ziemlich blöd, weil man dann als Ergebnis immer nur ein leeres Blatt erhält.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Joose (30. Jul 2014)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> ich konnte es jetzt etwas eingrenzen. Es liegt wohl daran, dass ich mich in einem Printable befinde (Da programmiere ich jetzt seit ein paar Tagen dran).



Was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen? Du führst doch normalen Java Code aus oder?



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn in dem Code eine Exception auftritt, dann bekommt Eclipse das wohl nicht mit, bzw kann es nicht abfangen. Das ist ziemlich blöd, weil man dann als Ergebnis immer nur ein leeres Blatt erhält.



Und das der Code die Exception selbst behandelt (auch wenn für dich vielleicht nicht zufriedenstellend)?


----------



## Thallius (30. Jul 2014)

Ich denke mal das Printable läuft unter der Kontrolle des Druckertreibers. Damit ist Eclipse da natürlich aussen vor. Die Excption kommt dann nur in der Systemkonsole. Das ist halt etwas umständlich.

Gruß

Claus


----------

